# JEMM_Popunder window



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Anyone else been getting a new window open when the open up the forum web site, the window title is as above and content is blank.

Looks suspicious to me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

firefox blocks it. i see the bar at the top telling me.

it's been happening for ages.


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

I get this all the time also!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Yeah I get it on IE7 at work but not on firefox.


----------

